# Jay Peak, Thursday March 19, 2015



## billski (Mar 20, 2015)

root16 is going to post the real report.  Here are my photos and videos.  This should validate the midwinter pow conditions...


Not to posse' : next time root16 is going to need a transponder to extricate him from his "adventures"
Then again, he might NOT want to be found!


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like a nice quiet day!


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife said I was so exhausted when I arrived home last night that I looked like death warmed over.

Mishka


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2015)

This is the ONLY way root16 is gonna make it out of the woods!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2015)

Not jealous at all.

Did that sound convincing?


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Not jealous at all.
> 
> Did that sound convincing?



Very.  Guess you'll be getting very sick next week too.  Is that about accurate?


----------



## mishka (Mar 20, 2015)

Never expected  conditions to be that great  

find  untracked snow so many days after last decent storm.... Priceless.

Never saw wind blowing Styrofoam like  snow in the woods before similar to what I saw in Colorado on open Alpine terrain


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2015)

billski said:


> This is the ONLY way root16 is gonna make it out of the woods!



Ha Ha Sombodies at Sea level, check that Altimeter setting


----------



## mishka (Mar 20, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Ha Ha Sombodies at Sea level, check that Altimeter setting





that was a joke because  root16 got lost in the woods couple times  probably because he felt like kid in a candy store. I know I did.


----------



## Root16 (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha! Great thread Billski! Yeah, sorry I left you guys hanging a few times. But Bill is exactly right; kid in a candy store! I have never skied in such widesppread spectacular conditions before; nor at a mountain with so many glades. I mean, there were glades everywhere! I don't think I've ever had so much fun skiing before. Bill and Mishka were such great guys to ski with, too. Unfortunately I had my GoPro pointed too far down at my ski tips :-/. Nevertheless, I've edited together my run where I got lost. It was my first time on powder skis, which happened to be Mishka's custom made MR100s:


----------



## moresnow (Mar 24, 2015)

Root16 said:


> Haha! Great thread Billski! Yeah, sorry I left you guys hanging a few times. But Bill is exactly right; kid in a candy store! I have never skied in such widesppread spectacular conditions before; nor at a mountain with so many glades. I mean, there were glades everywhere! I don't think I've ever had so much fun skiing before. Bill and Mishka were such great guys to ski with, too. Unfortunately I had my GoPro pointed too far down at my ski tips :-/. Nevertheless, I've edited together my run where I got lost. It was my first time on powder skis, which happened to be Mishka's custom made MR100s:



I can't believe you posted a video of how to get into that secret stash. 

Next time save yourself some time and head down to the road.


----------



## Root16 (Mar 24, 2015)

It didn't seem very secret. It was very easy to get to. I just wish I hadn't tried to get back to the lift and had made more of a run of the last third.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 24, 2015)

Root16 said:


> It didn't seem very secret. It was very easy to get to. I just wish I hadn't tried to get back to the lift and had made more of a run of the last third.



It's the wrost kept secret ever. I probably should have included one of these


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 25, 2015)

Radiohead - In Rainbows... great album to ski to!


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 25, 2015)

Root16 said:


> It didn't seem very secret. It was very easy to get to. I just wish I hadn't tried to get back to the lift and had made more of a run of the last third.



Did anyone pick you up?  How far back to the lift?


----------

